
Zoom: The curious case of reputational risk - porcukor
https://medium.com/@matuzg/zoom-the-curious-case-of-reputational-risk-a174b8f3babd
======
peapicker
Article implies Zoom servers are still in China, but as of April 28, they
transitioned all US service to the Oracle US cloud.

[https://www.oracle.com/corporate/pressrelease/zoom-
selects-o...](https://www.oracle.com/corporate/pressrelease/zoom-selects-
oracle-to-support-growth-042820.html)

~~~
sensiblesec
Hey, I'm the author, good point! Fixed to language to make it clearer. Thanks
for pointing it out

